
Streaming is making the music industry more unequal - trstnthms
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/29/10636712/music-inequality-in-2015-youtube-google-spotify-apple-tidal
======
bobby_9x
Well, this is the direct result of rampant music piracy over the last decade.
It brought the perceived value of a song close to 0 and made ot so the only
people that can survive are big name artists.

